

What Comes After 4G? - gillis
http://gizmodo.com/5877997/what-comes-after-4g

======
zw123456
There is also something called Shannon's Theorem
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon%E2%80%93Hartley_theorem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon%E2%80%93Hartley_theorem)
For wireless, there is no Moore's law, it comes down to 3 things, C ~= 1.4 *
B*S/N which basically says that information rate is proportional to bandwidth
(which in this context means RF spectrum) times SINR (signal to interference
and noise ratio). The fact is that there is a limited amount of spectrum
available so the only way to get an order of magnitude more throughput (which
is what is needed to call something 5G, that is no marketing hype). So the
only way to do that is to move the cell towers closer to the user to increase
the SINR. That is very difficult and expensive. So be wary of 5G claims,
4G-LTE already comes close to the Shannon limit now, to get more throughput
requires a ton more cell towers, probably an uneconomical amount.

------
maaku
> [5G] could mean the end of data caps.

Hahhahaha haha ... whew.

Somebody needs a lesson on how telecom infrastructure and business models
work.

I'll give you a hint: prior to 3G there didn't used to be data caps on many
plans.

